# Blutspritzer, Bluttropfen, etc...



## nega (10. Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand mir n Tutorial für Photoshop schreiben kann, indem er  erklärt wie man blut, blutspritzer usw... machen kann !

Ist recht Wichtig! Über antworten freu ich mich!

Negim


----------



## MeggieX (10. Mai 2004)

Googeln oder die Suchfunktion helfen immer  

http://www.tutorials.de/hilfe/t-13510.html
http://www.photoshop-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=448

Meggie


----------



## Consti (10. Mai 2004)

BItte nutze doch die "SUCHEN" Funktion im Forum. Noch vor kurzer Zeit haben wir das Thema behandelt!


----------



## nega (10. Mai 2004)

Ja aber das bringt mich ja nicht weiter, ich such so was richtig heftiges, so n großer blutspritzer-fleck an der wand, kennt man doch bestimmt aus splatter filmen


----------



## Comander_Keen (10. Mai 2004)

Dann nimm dir halt eines der Tutorials zur hand und mach einen richtig "heftigen" Fleck. Mehr Infos, als in den Tutorials steht, können wir dir erst mal auch nicht geben. Wenn du an einer gewissen Stellen kein Land mehr siehst oder unseren Rat willst helfen wir dir gerne. 
Leider können wir aber mit derart mickrigen Inputs nicht viel anfangen.

_keen!

ps: wenn wir solch ein Tutorial kennen würden, hättest du den Link sicher schon längst bekommen


----------



## FranzE (10. Mai 2004)

Vieleicht hilft dir das Tutorial auch weiter !

http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/blut.htm


----------

